# nylon tack?



## 3ringburner (Feb 8, 2014)

like synthetic? I have a synthetic saddle and it needs to me ran over thats how bad it sucks. I bet the breast collars would be better but they might rub a bit, and i wouldnt do a headstall thats nylon......... Leather would be 100% better with barrel racing..


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Nylon scares me. It doesn't break heaven forbid anything were to happen to you horse. Last year I heard of a friend of a friends horse got lose while trail riding. They never found him. The horse's owner speculates it was nylon headstall and reins that the horse got stuck on something. Very sad. 

I'd much prefer nice leather tack with bling or the colored inlay, plus it looks a lot classier!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

If you want something synthetic I'd go for biothane personally. It's a lot nicer than nylon and still comes in bright colors.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Nylon stretches badly.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If you go with Hamilton it doesn't stretch yet is soft. The hot colors in nylon seem to be on their way out. I'd love a hot green bridle for my very black boy. Can't seem to find pads in the hot colors anymore, more muted tones.


----------



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

I have a couple nylon breast collars I used before I got some leather ones. One was by weaver, but they stopped carrying that set. I have one by triple e that I love. It's soft nylon with nice felt. I've never had an issue with it stretching, twisting, or any problems in general. The triple e is pretty cheap and comes in nice colors. As for bridles I prefer leather since I think it's more comfortable for the horse and they wear better. 
Link to the breast collar: Triple E Nylon Trail Breast Collar - Horse.com
And a pic of Jinxx wearing the triple e breast collar. please excuse the mis match. I was putting everything I could on him to get him use to wearing boots and stuff.


----------



## Tylorjeanwagner (Nov 20, 2013)

ThunderingHooves said:


> I have a couple nylon breast collars I used before I got some leather ones. One was by weaver, but they stopped carrying that set. I have one by triple e that I love. It's soft nylon with nice felt. I've never had an issue with it stretching, twisting, or any problems in general. The triple e is pretty cheap and comes in nice colors. As for bridles I prefer leather since I think it's more comfortable for the horse and they wear better.
> Link to the breast collar: Triple E Nylon Trail Breast Collar - Horse.com
> And a pic of Jinxx wearing the triple e breast collar. please excuse the mis match. I was putting everything I could on him to get him use to wearing boots and stuff.
> View attachment 449290


Cute! With some thought I figured I'd buy a cheaper bling leather set than spend about the same amount of money on a nylon set.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cielo Notturno (Sep 12, 2013)

Nylon has one huge plus: it's cheap. And it doens't break, like ever. 

Personally, I dislike it, but to each their own.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I actually like nylon tack for everyday use. It is lightweight, cheap, and lasts forever. If you try it and you don't like it, you haven't lost much money. Someone mentioned Triple E tack. I recently bought one of their headstalls and a set of reins. It works great. No problems of any kind.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I use a nylon and fleece breastplate and a nylon headstall.
Washes up nifty in a bucket!
We trail ride so stylin' isn't all that important.


----------

